# MY max trax table update 6-25-08



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

here are a couple more pictures i have of what i completed on the table so far. 3/4 MDF seems sanded then filled with bondo. I will post more later as i finish thx for looking


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Are you making a race track table or a "Rock Band" stage???


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Something was nagging at me about your table ... and then I realized why this table looked so familiar.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ship/images/cvn-69_070508-n-0490c-005.jpg

I request permission to come aboard, sir.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

rodstrguy said:


> Are you making a race track table or a "Rock Band" stage???


Definitely looks low on the one picture.  rr


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

30 inches high, layed track out to check the layout, measurements look good, cant wait to run on it


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

thats funny afxtoo, :woohoo:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Great set-up.Keep us posted on your progress!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sweet looking track. I love those Max tracks, ultra smooth, fast, and great quality. The extra wiggles will keep things interesting and keep lap times up at a reasonable level even with fast cars. I prefer to run tracks clockwise but I'd run that one counterclockwise. I've run on Max tracks with that same sweeper arrangement and being able to punch it heading into the entrance to the sweeper and feeling the car accelerate around the sweeper like cracking a whip is something to experience. Plus, if (or when) you run clockwise you'll have more wrecks along the front straight because drivers will be punching it hard coming out of that fractional turn heading into the front straight, lose it, land on the front straight, and other cars will get caught up in the wreck. Fractional turns heading into straights are typically a breeding ground for wrecks.


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

*Aircraft Carrier*

maybe we should name your track after the aircraft carrier

"The Saratoga"


Saratoga Speedway sounds good to me!


----------

